# Axle issues - New to me 67 Le mans



## jgardner (Jun 19, 2017)

Great site. Thank you in advance to all the people that take the time to help newbies like me out. With less than 200 miles on the car by me. 1967 Le mans 326 automatic Convertible. The rear axle started chirping and then grinding. I pulled the drum and axle and found A rear bearing blew and tore up the driver side axle. I found a few used axles near by but they were scored or the wrong type for a C clip axle. Mine is bolt on not C Clip. I found a code on passenger rear of tube but I cannot match it up. K016 over 9783393. i measured the axle 29 3/4" from outside to end of spline (28 Spline)
I need 2 new axles to get me back on the road now that the sun is shining in beautiful Northern Illinois.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum JG.


Summit Racing part # SPZ-35060 399 bucks for a pair.

https://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/spz-35060/applications/model/lemans/engine-size/5-3l-326

Press on bearings and these axles come with 2 press on spacers for the proper depth.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi,
Rock Auto has the same axles for $103 each plus you can use this for an extra 5%. Put this in the " how did you hear about us" box 6377581255213358


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*pm sent*

I have nice original pair from a low mile 4 door 8.2 bolt in axle bop

nice lug studs ..

Scott


----------



## jgardner (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you for re assuring my research. Having the support to identify the right part helps a ton. I am going premium.


----------



## jgardner (Jun 19, 2017)

thank you the coupon worked - order complete


----------

